# 5 month old male trying to mate with his sister



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi all, I know this has been asked before, but I have only found an answer to my particular question for a 15 week old kitten. Our 2 kittens are just over 5 months old and we have them booked into be neutered in a few days (they will be 5 months and 3 weeks by then). I did ring the vets a few weeks ago to ask if they can be done at around 5 months but they said wait until about 6 months. I thought fair enough as they are not showing any signs of wanting to mate etc, and we are not letting them out until they have been neutered/healed etc.

However, today our boy has started chasing his sister and mounting her/biting her neck. She doesn't seem interested at all and tries to run away, he is bigger than her though and she doesn't always get away, hence the mounting! She does fight back (and always has given as good as she gets) but this just seems different as we know what _this_ type of play fighting can lead to.

I guess my question is, do we just leave them to it until we take them to the vets in a few days or do we try to bring it forward? What do people do with male and female kittens in the same house around neutering age and showing these signs?

Many thanks


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I'd ring the vet quick and book him in a bit earlier. Either that or keep them separated until your appointment. Better to be safe than sorry, I'm not an expert but am pretty sure they can become sexually mature by 5 months.

I have 2 Burmese boys, they were booked in for 6 months, but the vet said ring earlier if they showed signs of spraying. We have no female to worry about and they're indoor cats, but they did end up going earlier because they started smelling unpleasant - this strange "musky" sort of smell and their play fighting became much rougher and less like play. 

They went in at just over 5 months and they were soon back to sweet lovable little kits again. :thumbup:

Please don't risk a pregnancy with a little girl who's still a kitten herself, she would have terrible problems (and cost you a lot of money). Even if he's still making unsuccessful attempts at the moment, he sounds as though he's making life difficult for her. 

Although I'm up at silly o'clock because I'm on holiday tomorrow (yay for half term) I'm sure others will give the same advice in the morning.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

If you can keep them separated for a few days until your appointment please do. If it's not possible for a long period, then please bring it forward but do try to keep them apart until you do.

It won't make any difference to whether she is pregnant or not at the moment. If she is, it will probably not even be at the fertilization stage.

But yes, get them done asap naughty little buggers .


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Great advice given :thumbup:


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thank you for the advice! We stayed up really late last night, hence the late post, they eventually both went to sleep on the bed with us. Luckily my bf is off work this week so they weren't left on their on all day today, he told me she has now started crying out and he goes running to her, so I am assuming this is her on heat now as well? We have managed to get them booked in for tomorrow now instead of the end of the week so it's just tonight to contend with!



Aurelia said:


> It won't make any difference to whether she is pregnant or not at the moment. If she is, it will probably not even be at the fertilization stage.


Yes I was thinking that even if she HAS got pregnant, she can still be neutered without problem?



Jansheff said:


> They went in at just over 5 months and they were soon back to sweet lovable little kits again. :thumbup:


I hope this is true for ours too!! I have read though that males can still be fertile up to 6 weeks afer castration though so even though she wont be able to get pregnant, will he still be 'feeling' the same? How long does it take for them to get back to 'normal'?

Thanks again

Edit: Here are the little ones in question!

Ben:









Lola


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Good for you, it's great to see people doing the right thing for their cats. Good luck tomorrow, let us know how they get on


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry, can't answer your question about how long it takes him to stop feeling randy so to speak. I can't remember now as it's 6 years ago. We didn't have a tempting female about to set them off either, I just remember them getting all macho with each other and their play fighting turning quite serious - and the pungent odour they seemed to be emitting. 

When they were done the vet told us a cute story when we went to pick them up. She did one, put him in a pen to come round, then did the other and put him in a pen. Number one then woke up and yowled the place down trying frantically to get to number 2 in the pen beside him, who was still sleeping. Eventually the vet could stand the noise no longer and put them both in together where they settled down, cuddled up happily and slept off the anaethestic. They're still inseparable. And totally gorgeous. :001_wub:

Your two look gorgeous as well and sound as though they have got themselves a loving home.


----------



## Mango10 (Oct 30, 2010)

Well, they have now been done! Lola spent a short night on the bed with us again, Ben was on and off and just having fun! 

Both are back now, Lola has seemed pretty well, a bit slower than usual but moving round fine (mostly on 3 legs!) and hopping and jumping around, is this ok for her to really be doing?

Ben seems to be ok, his anesthetic has left him so wobbly, a very drunked cat is present so it seems!  But his bum/tail/back legs are SO wet, when he got back he went straight for a wee, and not sure if he weed in the basket at the vets or just lost his back legs while weeing, but we're not sure whether to clean him up or leave him to do himself when he has had a sleep, just really don't want to cause him discomfort, but also don't want him smelling of wee!!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Mango10 said:


> Well, they have now been done! Lola spent a short night on the bed with us again, Ben was on and off and just having fun!
> 
> Both are back now, Lola has seemed pretty well, a bit slower than usual but moving round fine (mostly on 3 legs!) and hopping and jumping around, is this ok for her to really be doing?
> 
> Ben seems to be ok, his anesthetic has left him so wobbly, a very drunked cat is present so it seems!  But his bum/tail/back legs are SO wet, when he got back he went straight for a wee, and not sure if he weed in the basket at the vets or just lost his back legs while weeing, but we're not sure whether to clean him up or leave him to do himself when he has had a sleep, just really don't want to cause him discomfort, but also don't want him smelling of wee!!


It all sounds pretty normal to me, just let them be and I'm sure they will be fine. If you have any concerns just give your vet a call.

I wouldn't try and clean your little man up just yet. I'm sure you can live with the smell while he recovers 

I would try and restrict their play for the next week or so. Obviously with them being kittens they want to play, just try not to let them get too excited and jumping all over the shop if you can.

I'm very happy to see you've acted so quickly and so responsibly. So please, if you PM an address I'll send your little ones a little treat as a bit of earned Karma  :001_wub:


----------

